

World's Data Centers Refuse to Exit Ice Age - joshuahedlund
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2011/12/data-center-ice-age/

======
cleaver
I've used outside air to cool a small server closet. It makes sense to just
blow the hot air out.

When shopping around for fans, I discovered that the best prices were at
hydroponics shops. Apparently, they have customers who deal with heat issues.
Go figure.

